# S1/Health Insurance..



## janewalker55

Sorry, third question in as many days.... I know that I need to prove I have adequate health insurance when applying for my Long Stay Visa - and as both my husband and I are of pensionable age (UK) we need and S1 (correct?). Is this all that is necessary to fulfil the 'adequate' health insurance question or do we need something else also? I really am struggling with this... thanks again... .Jane


----------



## Bevdeforges

When applying for the visa, you need to show that you have private health cover for the initial term of your visa. You still need to establish residence in France for 3 months before you can use the S1 to enroll in the French system (CPAM). And the enrollment process can take "a few" months so having coverage for the first year is not a bad idea (though if you can find coverage you can cancel once you're accepted for CPAM, you'll be ahead of the game).


----------



## janewalker55

Bevdeforges said:


> When applying for the visa, you need to show that you have private health cover for the initial term of your visa. You still need to establish residence in France for 3 months before you can use the S1 to enroll in the French system (CPAM). And the enrollment process can take "a few" months so having coverage for the first year is not a bad idea (though if you can find coverage you can cancel once you're accepted for CPAM, you'll be ahead of the game).


Ah ok, I understand a bit more, thanks.. so... next question - can anybody recommend a good (and cheap!!) health insurance provider for this initial period... for two old fools such as my husband and myself? I know there must be loads out there but I just did a quick online quote and it came up at £27k for one year.. Please tell me this is not correct... !!!


----------



## Yours truly confused

We used ACS medical, we were able to sign up for 3 months and then extend by 3 months if required. In 2018 it cost 367€ for 3 months, each so not cheap but they did pay out quickly when I claimed.


----------



## BackinFrance

Bevdeforges said:


> When applying for the visa, you need to show that you have private health cover for the initial term of your visa. You still need to establish residence in France for 3 months before you can use the S1 to enroll in the French system (CPAM). And the enrollment process can take "a few" months so having coverage for the first year is not a bad idea (though if you can find coverage you can cancel once you're accepted for CPAM, you'll be ahead of the game).


I'm not sure that's correct but I think Brits here are best able to answer the question. The problem though may be that you I think have to get the OAP people to send an S1 to France, though I am certainly not well placed to answer the question, it's something to do with the date from which France can charge the UK and it can be from date of arrival. 

Or check with the OAP overseas section in the UK.


----------



## tardigrade

if you have pre existing conditions you may need to search around. the figure you were quoted probably takes those into account. A big risk for an insurance company..


----------



## ccm47

The guidance on S1s is here: Healthcare for UK nationals living in France.
As always with these matters it is worth a phone call to the true experts in Newcastle who can give you proper guidance. Tel 0191 218 1999. I found it was always easier getting through if I waited till about 4 p.m. to make my calls. Since their services are free and they have nothing to sell their guidance is up to date and unbiased.
It might also be worth a call to the CPAM number given in the link.

I appreciate that the new visa requirements require health care insurance to be in place but also remember that once I had my temporary number from CPAM I was able to a) use the feuille de soins as in the guidance above b) obtain French mutuelle assurance, I just had to give them the corrected number later.

I hope OP that this will help save some of the OTT 27k.


----------



## rynd2it

BackinFrance said:


> I'm not sure that's correct but I think Brits here are best able to answer the question. The problem though may be that you I think have to get the OAP people to send an S1 to France, though I am certainly not well placed to answer the question, it's something to do with the date from which France can charge the UK and it can be from date of arrival.
> 
> Or check with the OAP overseas section in the UK.


You are correct - you can only apply for an S1 within 4 weeks before leaving the UK and the S1 is sent to your address in France.


----------



## janewalker55

rynd2it said:


> You are correct - you can only apply for an S1 within 4 weeks before leaving the UK and the S1 is sent to your address in France.


that's interesting, I have just been sitting here trying to sort out paperwork well ahead of time.. So now I believe that as we are both pensionable age (67 and 69), we can both have an S! ? We plan to make the move on 1st October, so we can only request it the beginning of September ? And they are then sent to address in France. So how do I present them before we go for our Visa interview.. which I had hoped to do in July.. but obvs cannot as that is more than 4 weeks ahead of time.... Aaaggh, I am going around in circles here... Please help..


----------



## rynd2it

janewalker55 said:


> that's interesting, I have just been sitting here trying to sort out paperwork well ahead of time.. So now I believe that as we are both pensionable age (67 and 69), we can both have an S! ? We plan to make the move on 1st October, so we can only request it the beginning of September ? And they are then sent to address in France. So how do I present them before we go for our Visa interview.. which I had hoped to do in July.. but obvs cannot as that is more than 4 weeks ahead of time.... Aaaggh, I am going around in circles here... Please help..


The S1 is not required for the visa application but it has to be sent to France. I used a friend's address, make sure you change it as soon as possible after arriving in France.


----------



## janewalker55

rynd2it said:


> The S1 is not required for the visa application but it has to be sent to France. I used a friend's address, make sure you change it as soon as possible after arriving in France.


oh ok, so now I am getting somewhere... sorry, just one more question... so, the Visa people in London will be happy knowing that we are entitled to an S1 because of our age and will not need anything else with regard to Health Insurance.?. I REALLY do not want to get this wrong.. Thank you for your help..


----------



## rynd2it

janewalker55 said:


> oh ok, so now I am getting somewhere... sorry, just one more question... so, the Visa people in London will be happy knowing that we are entitled to an S1 because of our age and will not need anything else with regard to Health Insurance.?. I REALLY do not want to get this wrong.. Thank you for your help..


You have to have private health insurance to get the visa and show you are covered before you receive your CPAM coverage. You should get a policy valid for a year but one you can cancel earlier if CPAM kicks in.


----------



## janewalker55

rynd2it said:


> You have to have private health insurance to get the visa and show you are covered before you receive your CPAM coverage. You should get a policy valid for a year but one you can cancel earlier if CPAM kicks in.


ok, thanks..


----------



## BackinFrance

Bear in mind that most Brits here moved under the terms of the Brexit Withdrawal Agreement.
You really should contact the UK pension people as per post #7 to check exactly what the situation currently is in terms of getting your S1, then you can determine whether, how and when you will get it. I would think you either need proof of private health insurance or of S1 coverage for your visa application.


----------



## janewalker55

thank you.. yes, I have been trying but no answer. I shall let them off as its Easter and a Saturday, so maybe try again on Tuesday.. I appreciate your help on this..


----------



## Bevdeforges

BackinFrance said:


> I would think you either need proof of private health insurance or of S1 coverage for your visa application.


I think now that the Brits are on more or less the same footing as other non-EU nationals, that the 3 months' residence still applies. (Especially if the S! can only be sent to your French address.) But you'd have to consult the WA (Withdrawal Agreement) to be sure, but I have my doubts that much of anything set up in the WA applies to those looking to move now, well after the Brexit date.


----------



## EuroTrash

As far as health cover and visas go, this is apparently one version of the rules. There may be others!
How it works in practice I have no clue.





__





Questions Fréquentes







fr.tlscontact.com





*Assurance maladie pour le visa de visiteur de long séjour (plus de 90 jours):*
_
Nouvelles règles mises à jour le 14/05/2021

*1. Visa de visiteur de long séjour temporaire "VLS-T" (durée du séjour 90-180 jours/an)*
_

_La Global Health Insurance Card britannique (GHIC) ou la carte européenne d'assurance maladie (EHIC) valide sont désormais acceptées. Veuillez fournir une copie de votre carte GHIC ou EHIC valide._
_Si vous n'êtes pas titulaire d'une GHIC ou d'une EHIC valide, vous devrez fournir une assurance maladie privée, qui doit couvrir la totalité du visa de long séjour demandé, jusqu'à 6 mois (VLS-T)._
_*2. Visa de visiteur de long séjour "VLS-TS" (durée de séjour supérieure à 180 jours/an)*
_

_Veuillez fournir une assurance maladie privée qui doit couvrir la totalité du visa de long séjour demandé, jusqu'à un an._
_*En cas de retraite en France (s'applique aux retraités percevant une pension de retraite britannique) :*
_

_Suite aux nouvelles instructions sur la délivrance des visas de visiteur de long séjour, le formulaire S1 valide est désormais accepté comme preuve de couverture médicale. Veuillez fournir une copie de votre formulaire S1._
_Si vous n'êtes pas titulaire d'un formulaire S1, vous devrez fournir une assurance maladie privée, qui doit couvrir la totalité du visa de long séjour demandé, jusqu'à un an._
*Assurance NON acceptée : *Assurance voyage Schengen


----------



## janewalker55

EuroTrash said:


> As far as health cover and visas go, this is apparently one version of the rules. There may be others!
> How it works in practice I have no clue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Questions Fréquentes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fr.tlscontact.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Assurance maladie pour le visa de visiteur de long séjour (plus de 90 jours):*
> 
> _Nouvelles règles mises à jour le 14/05/2021
> 
> *1. Visa de visiteur de long séjour temporaire "VLS-T" (durée du séjour 90-180 jours/an)*_
> 
> 
> _La Global Health Insurance Card britannique (GHIC) ou la carte européenne d'assurance maladie (EHIC) valide sont désormais acceptées. Veuillez fournir une copie de votre carte GHIC ou EHIC valide._
> _Si vous n'êtes pas titulaire d'une GHIC ou d'une EHIC valide, vous devrez fournir une assurance maladie privée, qui doit couvrir la totalité du visa de long séjour demandé, jusqu'à 6 mois (VLS-T)._
> _*2. Visa de visiteur de long séjour "VLS-TS" (durée de séjour supérieure à 180 jours/an)*_
> 
> 
> _Veuillez fournir une assurance maladie privée qui doit couvrir la totalité du visa de long séjour demandé, jusqu'à un an._
> _*En cas de retraite en France (s'applique aux retraités percevant une pension de retraite britannique) :*_
> 
> 
> _Suite aux nouvelles instructions sur la délivrance des visas de visiteur de long séjour, le formulaire S1 valide est désormais accepté comme preuve de couverture médicale. Veuillez fournir une copie de votre formulaire S1._
> _Si vous n'êtes pas titulaire d'un formulaire S1, vous devrez fournir une assurance maladie privée, qui doit couvrir la totalité du visa de long séjour demandé, jusqu'à un an._
> *Assurance NON acceptée : *Assurance voyage Schengen


Thanks for that, that's really helpful (as was Google Translate  !) I just managed to get through on the phone to the Newcastle gang that deal with this ( very helpful I may add) and yes, as pointed out, they won't deal with a request more than 90 days before officially leaving UK (so too early for me currently) but as the document above states, and S1 is totally acceptable as proof of health insurance - which is great news for my purse, but I cannot get it until I officially move to France - which will hopefully be after my Visa application - so back to square one really of having to take out private health insurance for a short time...


----------



## EuroTrash

janewalker55 said:


> Thanks for that, that's really helpful (as was Google Translate  !)


Sorry, brain not in gear. I think if you go to the link there will be an option to change the language to English, there usually is. I should have done that, .


----------

